# multiple stains in vert.



## potwarrior (Aug 16, 2012)

i was wondering how do all u guys run multiple strains in ur vertical system?


----------



## ZAQ (Aug 16, 2012)

MORE PUMPS some plants are big feeders and a way to adjust pots


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 17, 2012)

How? Surround the bulb with your different strains...

Vert's the best lighting for running different strains because with the bulb positioning in the center, uniform height isn't as important as it is with traditional lighting.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 17, 2012)

Clown nailed it.


----------



## potwarrior (Aug 18, 2012)

i meant to ask how do you guys feed the different strain at different stages of growth.

- for me i'm planning on using this system, http://www.hydrowholesale.com/Drip-Hydroponic-Systems/Arista-Colossal-Cage-Complete.asp (a hand-me-down from a friend)
- 6.5x6.5x6.5ft tent
- 3x galaxy select-a-watt 1000watt ballast (but all set to 600watt, so total= 1800watts)
- 3x digilux 600watt hps bulbs.

and would like some advice to the method and medium i should use (ex. drip, LP aero, HP aero, rockwool, hydroton/hydrocorn, perlite, or soil.) what would be best to grow multiple strain in the system above?

i initially thought soil in the vertical tubes would be best and to use the bottom half circle res as the catch and buy a separte res as the feed.

but i would like to get some advice from the experts.

what would u guys do if you had this colossal cage system and want to run about 6 different strain (2x sativa, 2x indica,& 2x hybrid)


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 18, 2012)

Man is there anywhere that I could just buy those drip columns without the entire system? Buying a bunch of 3" PVC Wyes gets expensive...

Well it looks like there are 2 reservoirs. So you could keep indicas on one side and sativas on the other.
If you're running perpetual, maybe just mix in 15% veg nutes and 85% flower nutes.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah, appears there are 2 reservoirs. I also want to say that I bet with even minor creativity that could be setup to run more than 2 different solutions. You don`t have to use those reservoirs I`m sure. They could be your drain to waste if you opted for such a system. At least it seems like they could be.

Also careful strain selection will help you out too, but that will take a while to figure out which you like that also have similar nutrient requirements.


----------



## potwarrior (Aug 20, 2012)

what would u guys do if you had this system with these parameters:

1. have to do it in a tent
2. use this growing system (hydro or soil, doesnt matter your choice)
3. run 4-6 different strains

basically how would u guys utilize it if i just say, "hey you can have this system (Colossal Cage)" but you want to do it in a tent w/ 4-6 different strains.

thanks


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 20, 2012)

1. just buy a tent big enough for the system then,,.,
2.With those kinds of plant numbers I'd image recirculating hydro is easier. You can automate all the watering with pumps and timers.
3. Two reservoirs with 6 strains isnt ideal. But separate it so you have indicas in one reservoir and sativas in the other. Sativas usually want a little more nitrogen and calcium. 

We kind of already answered those questions in the above posts.

The best advice that I can give you is to read read read. And maybe run a few smaller scale grows before you try to take on a project with this many plants. You gotta walk before you can run


----------

